# Seatpost



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anyone on here used the Omni Racer carbon seatpost? Looks interesting for weight / price.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Link pls?

My seat post of choice was the ritchey super logic seat post about 164g.

I got my thomsonvpost for free and that weighs 193g, eh


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.procyclingworld.com/servlet/the-342/OMNI-Racer-ULTRA-dsh-Lite-Carbon/Detail


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Most likely will purchase it next month or the token accura as it will match better. That or a KCNC. My stock post is 210gr.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a 31.6 X 300 on my 29er single speed. It's as light as advertised and no creep or creak. That makes it a winner in my book.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> http://www.procyclingworld.com/servlet/the-342/OMNI-Racer-ULTRA-dsh-Lite-Carbon/Detail


looks hella good for that price, the ritchey post was about 165 iirc and weighted 50g more. I'd say go for it if u can find at least 1 favorable, reputable review.


----------



## apoint (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought the Token single bolt 31.6x300. wt 184g. nice post. The stock Ritchey wt 258g. 74 g diff.


----------

